# Looking for little clay pots or clay rings



## Acipenser (Apr 21, 2010)

Does any one no where I can get these, I have started dividing my plants as I plan on starting a big planted tank and dont want to spend $$$ on plants.


----------



## waterlilly (Aug 22, 2010)

Some nurseries and craft stores have them.


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

You should be able to get them at Home Depot, Art Knapp's, Mandeville, etc. Canadian Tire may even have them. I got a bunch at Ikea once when I was into propagating African Violets.


----------



## mikebike (Sep 8, 2010)

The $ stores have them.
And nurseries


----------



## Adz1 (Apr 21, 2010)

I got mine from Micheals on westwood.
they had all sizes and where cheap.


----------



## lednail (Apr 22, 2010)

the grow-op store next to fish world in Surrey has the plastic net pots for $0.20 each. you could also ask you LFS if they have any from plants that died.


----------



## user_error (Aug 15, 2010)

dollar stores have them (clay pots) 2 for $1

ikea also has some last time i was there


----------



## katienaha (May 9, 2010)

are you planning on dividing up your plants, planting them in clay pots and then into your tank?? Bottoms of plastic bottles work great for this, and are more easily disguised


----------



## smash (Apr 28, 2010)

user_error said:


> dollar stores have them (clay pots) 2 for $1
> 
> ikea also has some last time i was there


Which dollar store is this? I'm looking for ones that have 3 inch top openings.


----------



## Adz1 (Apr 21, 2010)

i would be carefull with the dollar store ones as they are very differant than the clay ones made in germany.


----------



## katienaha (May 9, 2010)

I dont buy mine from the dollar store. I fear for inferior materials.. I buy them at hardware stores. 1.20 apiece right now for me. I just bought a few more for some "caves" and have used the hardware store ones in my tank before with no issues.


----------

